# Replacement Covers Burtsner 748



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys

We purchased a complete set of fabric covers for our 748.

SWMBO has been fitting them and encountered a few problems:

1. The front passenger & driver's seat have arm rests but the covers don't have an opening to allow the armrest to fit through! If we can remove the arm rests, Angie can modify the covers BUT, can the arm rest be removed and refitted?

2. Fabric has been provided to cover the wallboard. How can this be removed?










Cheers

John


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Did you find out how to get it off.

Andy


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

John,
To remove this panel you need to do the following

(1) Put a flat screwdriver under each button and lever it off, you will find a screw hidden behind and you should just remove these screws.
(2) You have 3 coat hooks which need to be removed these are a little harder, basically they have a small holding plate behind them that is screwed to the wall and the hook is simply slid on to the plate. I used a small screwdriver to prise it off.

I have three replacement (matching)coat hooks that I bought from Camper UK for my own van thinking that I would end up resorting to breaking them off but then figured it out and never used them. If you are in trouble I am sure I could post them to you.

On a related subject, I notice that your old covers are identical to mine and I am looking for the cover from either base of the cab seats. Are you changing them and if so, could I buy the old ones from you. The damaged piece in my van is the beige panel on the base of the seat. If not, could you sell me some of the inside covers?

King Regards
Raymond


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

John,
I just remembered you also asked about removing the arm rests. This can be done and yes they can be put back after you change the covers. 

To do this you need to do the following

(1) The arm rest pivots on a round metal bar in the side of the seat and its held on with an allen key bolt which you can access if you push in the material between the back of the armrest and the seat itself. It took me a few mins to find it and it may be in an inch into the seat itself, but it is there.

(2) When you get this bolt removed you may have to put a fair bit of pressure to get the arm rest off the metal bar but it will come off, I ended up tapping it gently with a hammer.

(3) When off, just remover the plastic plate around the adjuster and open the zip, you will be able to slide off the fabric at that stage.

Raymond


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

finyar said:


> John,
> 
> On a related subject, I notice that your old covers are identical to mine and I am looking for the cover from either base of the cab seats. Are you changing them and if so, could I buy the old ones from you. The damaged piece in my van is the beige panel on the base of the seat. If not, could you sell me some of the inside covers?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the message and the tips Raymond.

If we have replacement covers for the cab seats, we will change them, however, I don't think the set we urchased is complete so at the moment, we don't know what we'll be changing altogether.

I'll keep you in mind when we get round to doing it.

Cheers

John


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,

Where have you got the replacement covers from and could you give me an idea of the price please. I have noted that yours is a 748 so a bit different to mine.


----------

